# Fracino Little Gem - no flow



## Aidy (Jul 8, 2015)

Hope someone can help.

I've got a Little Gem that's been out of action for some time - it worked perfectly before going into storage.

I'm getting no flow out of a Little Gem. On selecting a program, it just beeps - I think it's a no/low flow alarm.

I'm pretty confident it can't be scale, only ever used with very soft water, and it had no issues before going into storage.

I thought it must be an airlock, but the group head gets hot - which would seem to rule that out.

I've tried releasing the nut on the top of the boiler that leads to the group head, which I think is the right thing to do - didn't seem to help though.

Any advice?


----------



## Aidy (Jul 8, 2015)

It warms up/fills okay - and both the steam and hot water wand work as expected.


----------



## Aidy (Jul 8, 2015)

Hm, I did get water out of the connection on the top of the boiler - but I've tried repeating the process, and now I only get air.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Does the pump actually run or not?


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Aidy said:


> Hm, I did get water out of the connection on the top of the boiler - but I've tried repeating the process, and now I only get air.


 I do not really know what you mean here. Can you be more specific.

I though the audible warning was for the water tank level but if as you say it is filling that would not be the case.

I would check the group solenoid is activating.


----------



## Aidy (Jul 8, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> Does the pump actually run or not?


 Yes, the pump runs - or at least it sounds like it does.

The program light flashes and then beeps.


----------



## Aidy (Jul 8, 2015)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> I do not really know what you mean here. Can you be more specific.
> 
> I though the audible warning was for the water tank level but if as you say it is filling that would not be the case.
> 
> If it has been sat a long time perhaps the group solenoid isn't activating.


 It's probably the same buzzer as for the water tank, but it fills correctly - only get the beep for the program (volumetric control).


----------



## Aidy (Jul 8, 2015)

Trying to bleed by releasing this nut.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Probably beeping because the flow meter is not spinning. Check the group solenoid.


----------



## Aidy (Jul 8, 2015)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Probably beeping because the flow meter is not spinning. Check the group solenoid.


 How?

It definitely *tries* to get water out of the group head. Occasionally I get the odd drop/steam.


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Take group solonoid off and remove jet. Put jet nut back on.

Turn water back on. Do you have any water coming out the holes under the group? If not then you just need to work backwards.

If its sat for a while try the flow meter but id pul money on a blocked group/jet


----------



## Aidy (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm a bit out of my depth here, I'm taking this apart...


----------



## Aidy (Jul 8, 2015)

... and pulling that valve apart gets me to this. I'm assuming that I should be able to push the middle bit in (I can't).


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

That is the inlet solenoid. You need to check the group solenoid which is on the front of the machine under the group. Take the nut off the bottom where water exits in to the drip tray, then the stainless shroud will come off, you will then see the solenoid.


----------



## Aidy (Jul 8, 2015)

Ah, thanks.

I took that apart and removed this bit. Still no flow, though.


----------



## Aidy (Jul 8, 2015)

Huh. Put it back together and it just worked.


----------



## Aidy (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Glad you got sorted. The solenoid can get gunked up by scale / coffee residue or even crystallised puly cafe. You will have dislodged whatever was causing it not to open.


----------



## Aidy (Jul 8, 2015)

It came out pretty clean (exactly as in my photo - I didn't clean it up or anything). But possibly puly cafe, the last thing I'd've done before storing it would have been to backflush it.


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Did you take off the square brass plate thats attached to the group head? 4 allen bolts?

Personally id have taken all that off as thats where it usually blocks and flush it all out


----------

